# pump vs autoloader



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 1, 2012)

I would just like to see what y'all prefer and why...


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 1, 2012)

Here we go. Pump Auto dont matter I can shoot both.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 1, 2012)

over and under...


----------



## waddler (Oct 1, 2012)

The one that is easiest to break down and clean in a duck blind.


----------



## Canyon (Oct 1, 2012)

auto now - shot an 870 all growing up and into college and never felt handicapped shooting it.


----------



## Jabberwock (Oct 1, 2012)

Pump all the way. (for me anyway) with a pump ou have to shoot, and then refocus on the bird. Instead of just casting off 3 quick shots with an auto. Just my 2 cents


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 1, 2012)

*Got one of them to*



thompsonsz71 said:


> over and under...


Great choice.


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 1, 2012)

Auto for me. I used to be pump guy, I still have it. It was time to upgrade. Got a SBEII and won't be looking back. My super nova is my back up now.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2012)

I personally like auto, just personal preference...i love my sbe.


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 1, 2012)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I personally like auto, just personal preference...i love my sbe.



I agree, its totally personal preference. I would say that learning to shoot with a pump can make one a better shot. One can't just empty 3 rounds in a few seconds and hope one of them hits there target.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 1, 2012)

I started out with a pump and now shooting a 1187. seriously thinking about goin back to a pump for the duck blind. Prob a benelli nova.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 1, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Great choice.



i love mine.. esp in 20... plenty for ducks and geese... easy to shoot and less moving parts...


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 1, 2012)

I prefer a meatball shooter auto that is made by a company that made motorbikes for monkey wards.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 1, 2012)

Pump for me . 870 preferably. I like American made products myself. I like a pump because for the most part, pumps are reliable,and most are bomb proof.


----------



## turkeys101 (Oct 2, 2012)

i use a pump but it really doesnt matter perferingly a pump because you can re focus on the bird


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 2, 2012)

Double Flintlock side by side. Let them get close and fire both barrels and killed All 5 with 1 shot and maybe a few more....LOL


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 2, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Here we go. Pump Auto dont matter I can shoot both.


 
And a SxS, single shot, O/U, whatever I have to get the job done


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 2, 2012)

870 super mag has never done me any wrong..


----------



## chase870 (Oct 2, 2012)

depends on where your gonna hunt and what you prefer. I hunt in places that are tuff on a gun and you cant get parts with out a 4 hour drive min. That said a 870 works every time all the time


----------



## one hogman (Oct 2, 2012)

I like both but prefer the Semi, A5 or Model 11 is it for me!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 2, 2012)

Auto. Pump for back up...


----------



## duck smacker (Oct 2, 2012)

Super nova best pump gun ever made ,870 ain't what they used to be.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Super excited about picking up my supernova tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Timbertalker (Oct 3, 2012)

Jabberwock said:


> Pump all the way. (for me anyway) with a pump ou have to shoot, and then refocus on the bird. Instead of just casting off 3 quick shots with an auto. Just my 2 cents



I agree. I often find my self shooting way too fast with a auto. I'm too lazy to go back to a pump but I swear I shoot one better.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 4, 2012)

There is a big differance between the wingmaster and the express





duck smacker said:


> Super nova best pump gun ever made ,870 ain't what they used to be.


----------



## homey (Oct 4, 2012)

*pump or auto*



chase870 said:


> There is a big differance between the wingmaster and the express



EXACTLY!!!  Ive always shot Wingmasters. I do now primarily use a Beretta Auto but that's only auto I will shoot. I even have a 20 ga Wingmaster that's a standard weight not an LW model that I'm gonna sell.


----------



## Graffam (Oct 4, 2012)

what yall think about the new 887?
besides it being the ugliest thing ive seen in a while


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Iv read nothing but bad things about the 887. had a buddy take one back cause it wouldn't eject shells at all


----------



## homey (Oct 5, 2012)

Graffam said:


> what yall think about the new 887?
> besides it being the ugliest thing ive seen in a while



10 million 870's cant be wrong


----------



## Mark K (Oct 5, 2012)

I prefer an auto only because I seem to raise my head during the pumping action with a pump gun!


----------

